# Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht



## Crowder (3. April 2019)

*Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*

Guten Tag erstmal! 

Ich hoffe, ich hab das ins richtige Forum geschrieben..war mir nicht sicher ob das unter Kaufberatung oder unter LÃ¼fter besser aufgehoben ist.

Also, wie bereits geschrieben suche ich einen AustauschlÃ¼fter fÃ¼r meine neue Soundbar.
Es handelt sich um die Sony HT-RT3 (Sony HT-RT3 5.1-Kanal Soundbar im Test 2018 | Expertentesten)
Der von Werk aus verbaute LÃ¼fter hat folgende Daten: Model: RDM4025S1, DC 12V, 0.14A. Die MaÃŸe wÃ¤ren 40x40x25mm 
Hier ein Bild davon: Rdm4025s1 4025 12 V 0.14A 40X40X25 MM in Rdm4025s1 4025 12 V 0.14A 40X40X25 MM aus Fans & Kuehlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
Ich denke die 40x40 sind nicht das Problem zu bekommen, es wird eher an den 25mm liegen, wobei 20, oder wenn es denn wirklich gar nichts gibt, auch 10mm in Ordnung gehen wÃ¼rde.

Der Grund, warum ich einen LÃ¼fter suche, liegt ganz einfach darin begrÃ¼ndet, dass der bereits eingebaute ekelhaft summt. Dann auch noch im hÃ¶heren Frequenzbereich. Das hÃ¶rt man besonders bei ruhigen Szenen. Ganz ohne LÃ¼fter will ich das ganze nicht betreiben, auch wenn es dazu bereits Erfahungen im Netz gibt, die positiv sind. Ich wÃ¤hle lieber den Mittelweg und ersetze das ganze mit einem leisen LÃ¼fter.

Achja, der LÃ¼fter hat einen 2 Pin Anschluss, soweit ich weiß.

Da ich mich auf dem Gebiet null auskenne und ein absoluter Laie bin, habe ich mir gedacht wo kann man mir besser helfen als hier ?

Also wie gesagt, der LÃ¼fter sollte so leise wie mÃ¶glich sein, Preis ist eigentlich egal. Ruhe beim Filme schauen ist eigentlich unebezahlbar. 

Ich bin für jede hilfreiche Antwort dankbar!


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser LÃ¼fter fÃ¼r Soundbar gesucht*

Hallo Crowder!

Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum! 


Crowder schrieb:


> Ich denke die 40x40 sind nicht das Problem zu bekommen, es wird eher an den 25mm liegen, wobei 20, oder wenn es denn wirklich gar nichts gibt, auch 10mm in Ordnung gehen wÃ¼rde.


 Du wirst nichts finden, was dauerhaft leise ist bei der Größe.
Die zuverlässigsten:
Noctua NF-A4x20 PWM ab €'*'14,82 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PM-2 ab €'*'11,66 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Papst 412 ab €'*'11 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Crowder (3. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser LÃ¼fter fÃ¼r Soundbar gesucht*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hallo Crowder!
> 
> Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum!
> Du wirst nichts finden, was dauerhaft leise ist bei der Größe.
> ...



Hallo und herzlichen Dank für die Vorschläge und deine Wilkommensheißung! 
Hab schon gedacht es würde sich gar niemand mehr melden :/

Jetzt aber noch mal blöd gefragt, da ich halt wirklich kein Experte auf dem Gebiet bin:
Der Erste hat einen 4 Pin Anschluss und anstatt 0.14A, 0,05A.
Der Zweite hat einen 3 Pin Anschluss 
und der Dritte hat auch einen 4 Pin Anschluss.

Eigentlich würde ich ja einen mit 2 Pin Anschluss benötigen.. gibt es da wirklich keinen mit ?
Und sind die V und A angaben wichtig? 
Ist das alles zu speziell und muss ich mich jetzt diesem Billiglüfter geschlagen geben ? :'(


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser LÃ¼fter fÃ¼r Soundbar gesucht*



Crowder schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich ja einen mit 2 Pin Anschluss benötigen.. gibt es da wirklich keinen mit ?


Natürlich:
Scythe Mini Kaze Ultra ab €' '6,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## seahawk (4. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*

Oder einfach den alten Lüfter behalten und das kaufen: 

AAB Cooling - AAB C15- Luefteradapter Spannungskabel 12V auf 7V 2Pin Anschluss maennlich, weiblich senken: Amazon.de: Elektronik

(würde ich auch bei einem neuen kaufen)


----------



## colormix (4. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*

Ich wusste gar nicht das eine Soundbar eine Lüfter braucht ?
Gibt auch kleine Lüfter  die nur dünner  sind und vielleicht nicht so laut von Älteren  kleinen Grafikkarte.

Normalerweise sollte es doch üblich sein das auch ein 2 Pin Lüfter vom Bord Temperatur geregelt wird , in meinen TV Receiver ist  auch so ein kleiner 2 Pol drin das Bord regelt aber ,  den Lüfter hört man so gut wie nicht.


----------



## Crowder (4. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



colormix schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht das eine Soundbar eine Lüfter braucht ?
> Gibt auch kleine Lüfter  die nur dünner  sind und vielleicht nicht so laut von Älteren  kleinen Grafikkarte.
> 
> Normalerweise sollte es doch üblich sein das auch ein 2 Pin Lüfter vom Bord Temperatur geregelt wird , in meinen TV Receiver ist  auch so ein kleiner 2 Pol drin das Bord regelt aber ,  den Lüfter hört man so gut wie nicht.



Das wusste ich auch nicht, das kleine Übel sitzt im Subwoofer drin. 
Er dreht noch nichtmal wirklich hoch (es sei denn, man macht laute, stark basshaltige Musik an, aber dann hört man ihn ja nicht sowieso mehr) , es hört sich bisschen so an als würde man jemanden staubsaugen hören, nur ganz weit weg. 

Schätze ich werde jetzt einfach einen der vorgeschlagenen Lüfter kaufen und, wie ich herausgefunden habe, noch zusätzlich solch einen Pin Adapter um von z.B. von 3 auf 2 gehen zu können.


----------



## colormix (4. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



Crowder schrieb:


> Schätze ich werde jetzt einfach einen der vorgeschlagenen Lüfter kaufen und, wie ich herausgefunden habe, noch zusätzlich solch einen Pin Adapter um von z.B. von 3 auf 2 gehen zu können.



A. Zahl    sollte gleich  oder höher besser gleich sein, 
wenn niedriger A. Zahl  dreht vermutlich der Lüfter weniger hoch  hat weniger max upm ,kann sein das dann  zu wenig gekühlt wird,  vielleicht braucht die Endstufe eine starke Kühlung weil der Kühlkörper zu klein ist .

Aber wenn man laut dreht dann hört man doch den Lüfter nicht mehr ??


----------



## Crowder (4. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



colormix schrieb:


> A. Zahl    sollte gleich  oder höher besser gleich sein,
> wenn niedriger A. Zahl  dreht vermutlich der Lüfter weniger hoch  hat weniger max upm ,kann sein das dann  zu wenig gekühlt wird,  vielleicht braucht die Endstufe eine starke Kühlung weil der Kühlkörper zu klein ist .



Danke dir für die Erklärung. 
Wenn es nichts zu finden gibt mit der gleichen A Zahl ist, ist es glaube ich auch nicht so schlimm. Auf YouTube gibt's einen, der das ganze ohne Lüfter betreibt und keine Probleme mit hat. Und ich hätte dann noch wenigstens einen Lüfter, der vielleicht nicht die gleichen Luftmassen bewegt wie der originale, aber immerhin noch besser kühlt, als ohne. Er bläst ja quasi nur die "warme" Luft aus dem Gehäuse.

Mein Vorhaben mit dem 3 auf 2 Pin Adapter kann klappen, oder ?



> Aber wenn man laut dreht dann hört man doch den Lüfter nicht mehr ??



Ja, das stimmt. Allerdings, gerade beim normal TV schauen, oder schon bei normaler Lautstärke hört man ihn leider.
Schade, dass da Sony dran gespart hat und son billig Lüfter reingeklatscht hat..


----------



## colormix (4. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



Crowder schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Erklärung.
> Wenn es nichts zu finden gibt mit der gleichen A Zahl ist, ist es glaube ich auch nicht so schlimm. hat..



Klar gibt es solche Lüfter , ich kenne deine Soundbar nicht und ich kann von der ferne auch nicht beurteilen wie warm  die wird , wenn z.b  der verbaute Lüfter  ab Werk überdimensioniert ist von der Drehzahl geht auch was langsameres  und leiseres mit weniger upm ,
bei Lüfter ump wenn das   ncht angegeben war hatte ich mich immer an der Amper  Zahl orientiert.

App Lüfter wenn der nur brummt dann ist nur das Lager trocken gelaufen , ( billig Lager drin wo der Hersteller an der Schmierung gespart hat) , wenn man denn etwas auf bekommt mit etwas Kugellager Fett Hitzebeständiges bis  ca 70/80 c etwas rein danach wieder  Neu und leise das ganze ,
ich hatte so was schon mal gemacht weil das ging  schneller als Neuen kaufen, der Lüfter überlebte den PC  *g*, Hitzebeständiges Kugellager Fett hatte ich für meinen Roller für die Variomatic das  geht auch gut für PC Lüfter Lager  *g*


----------



## etar (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*

Kauf dir zb so ein 3pin Noctua Lüfter. Du musst nur darauf achten das es auch ein 12V Lüfter ist, es gibt auch Varianten mit 5V in der Größe. Der Ampere Wert ist egal wenn es unter dem alten Lüfter liegt, das bedeutet nur wie viel der Lüfter maximal an Strom brauch. Lüfter mit 4 Pin würde ich nicht nehmen weil die Soundbar eh nicht über PWN den Lüfter regelt. Bei 3 Pin Lüfter hast du halt (12v) Spannung, Masse und Tachosignal und das Tachosignal kannst du einfach weglassen. Kannst es mit so einem 3pin auf 2pin Adapter versuchen aber es kann sein das die Soundbar kein gängigen PC Stecker hat, dann musst du einfach vom alten Lüfter den Stecker am neuen Anlöten. 

Die Noctua Lüfter sind eigentlich immer super leise und da liegt noch ein „ultra low noise“ Adapter bei, den würde ich auch verwenden. Ist einfach ein Widerstand, dass der Lüfter allgemein nochmalig mit niedrigerer Drehzahl läuft.

Noctua NF-A4x20 FLX ab €'*'14,49 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kolink International Lüfter Adapterkabel 2-Pin zu 3-Pin Molex - Zubehör für | Mindfactory.de


Edit.: hier noch ein Video zu dem Lüfter YouTube


----------



## Crowder (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



etar schrieb:


> Kauf dir zb so ein 3pin Noctua Lüfter. Du musst nur darauf achten das es auch ein 12V Lüfter ist, es gibt auch Varianten mit 5V in der Größe. Der Ampere Wert ist egal wenn es unter dem alten Lüfter liegt, das bedeutet nur wie viel der Lüfter maximal an Strom brauch. Lüfter mit 4 Pin würde ich nicht nehmen weil die Soundbar eh nicht über PWN den Lüfter regelt. Bei 3 Pin Lüfter hast du halt (12v) Spannung, Masse und Tachosignal und das Tachosignal kannst du einfach weglassen. Kannst es mit so einem 3pin auf 2pin Adapter versuchen aber es kann sein das die Soundbar kein gängigen PC Stecker hat, dann musst du einfach vom alten Lüfter den Stecker am neuen Anlöten.
> 
> Die Noctua Lüfter sind eigentlich immer super leise und da liegt noch ein „ultra low noise“ Adapter bei, den würde ich auch verwenden. Ist einfach ein Widerstand, dass der Lüfter allgemein nochmalig mit niedrigerer Drehzahl läuft.
> 
> ...



Super, danke! Hast mir sehr weitergeholfen. 
Dann muss ich nur mal hoffen, dass es nicht zum Löten kommt. Extra einen Lötkolben möchte ich mir dann nicht auch noch kaufen.  
Vielleicht will ich einfach nur zu viel...


----------



## Crowder (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



etar schrieb:


> Edit.: hier noch ein Video zu dem Lüfter YouTube


Danke für das Video! 
Hat mich jetzt ziemlich überzeugt. Der wird es dann wohl.


----------



## Crowder (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



colormix schrieb:


> App Lüfter wenn der nur brummt dann ist nur das Lager trocken gelaufen , ( billig Lager drin wo der Hersteller an der Schmierung gespart hat) , wenn man denn etwas auf bekommt mit etwas Kugellager Fett Hitzebeständiges bis  ca 70/80 c etwas rein danach wieder  Neu und leise das ganze ,
> ich hatte so was schon mal gemacht weil das ging  schneller als Neuen kaufen, der Lüfter überlebte den PC  *g*, Hitzebeständiges Kugellager Fett hatte ich für meinen Roller für die Variomatic das  geht auch gut für PC Lüfter Lager  *g*



Hm, danke. Ist eigentlich ein guter Vorschlag, aber ich denke ich kaufe mir doch lieber einen gänzlich neuen Lüfter.


----------



## colormix (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



Crowder schrieb:


> Hm, danke. Ist eigentlich ein guter Vorschlag, aber ich denke ich kaufe mir doch lieber einen gänzlich neuen Lüfter.




Wenn  noch Garantie drauf ist und nicht so bewandert mit basteln  vielleicht besser nicht  selber bei gehen und es als Garantiefall einschicken Lüfter zu laut .

Wenn du Pech hast ist der verbaute Lüfter die Kabel fest verlötet mit dem Bord vom Sub Bass und ohne Stecker   in dem Fall musste basteln,
wenn selber nicht machen kannst dann  lieber machen  lassen .. von jemanden der gut Ahnung hat bevor man sich selber vielleicht was kaputt repariert ?


----------



## Crowder (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser LÃ¼fter fÃ¼r Soundbar gesucht*



colormix schrieb:


> Wenn du Pech hast ist der verbaute Lüfter die Kabel fest verlötet mit dem Bord vom Sub Bass und ohne Stecker  in dem Fall musste basteln,
> wenn selber nicht machen kannst dann  lieber machen  lassen .. von jemanden der gut Ahnung hat bevor man sich selber vielleicht was kaputt repariert ?



Da hab ich mich schon informiert. 
Bei YouTube gibt's ein Video, bei dem man ganz gut sieht, dass es ein Stecker (2 Pin) ist. 
YouTube Bei Minute 1:00 sieht man das ganze.


----------



## Crowder (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser LÃ¼fter fÃ¼r Soundbar gesucht*



etar schrieb:


> Kauf dir zb so ein 3pin Noctua Lüfter. Du musst nur darauf achten das es auch ein 12V Lüfter ist, es gibt auch Varianten mit 5V in der Größe.



Bevor ich nun alles endgültig bestelle wollte ich mir noch schnell deinen Segen holen und nochmal sicher gehen, dass mein Vorhaben dann auch gelingt.
Wenn du so nett wärst könntest du vielleicht über das YouTube Video schauen ?
Würde dann den Lüfter ausbauen, den Noctua Lüfter an den Adpater ran machen und den Adaper mit dem anderen Ende an das Board stecken. Würde ja dann so gehen, oder ?
Wie würde das genau mit den Low-Noise Adaptern funktionieren, brauche ich diese ?


----------



## etar (6. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*

Garantie kann ich dir natürlich nicht geben. Aber ja so würde ich vorgehen. Kann aber noch sein das der Stecker z.b nicht passt vom Adapter. Der Lüfter der Soundbar hat ein 2pin-ph2.5 Stecker und der verlinkte 2pin zu 3pin Adapter ist ja eigentlich für Grafikkarten, da hab ich nicht die Bezeichnung gefunden welche 2pin Stecker verwendet werden. 

Den low noise Adapter würdest du einfach zwischen die Kabel machen, sieht aus wie eine Verlängerung. Lass sie aber sonst ruhig erstmal weg und teste aus wie laut es mit dem neuen Lüfter ist.

Laut den Kommentaren unter dem Video haben auch schon andere PC Lüfter dadrin zum laufen bekomme, müsste also gehen oder halt ganz ohne Lüfter, solange man nur normal Filme schaut sollte es auch nicht zu heiß werden.


----------



## Crowder (6. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



etar schrieb:


> Garantie kann ich dir natürlich nicht geben. Aber ja so würde ich vorgehen. Kann aber noch sein das der Stecker z.b nicht passt vom Adapter. Der Lüfter der Soundbar hat ein 2pin-ph2.5 Stecker und der verlinkte 2pin zu 3pin Adapter ist ja eigentlich für Grafikkarten, da hab ich nicht die Bezeichnung gefunden welche 2pin Stecker verwendet werden.



Hm, okay. Vielen dank dir! Dann muss ich wohl oder übel dieses Risiko eingehen. Habe jetzt viele Bilder verglichen, vom Lüfter und dem Adapter, aber schlauer bin ich jetzt daraus auch nicht geworden. 



> Den low noise Adapter würdest du einfach zwischen die Kabel machen, sieht aus wie eine Verlängerung. Lass sie aber sonst ruhig erstmal weg und teste aus wie laut es mit dem neuen Lüfter ist.



Alles klar, werde ich so machen.



> Laut den Kommentaren unter dem Video haben auch schon andere PC Lüfter dadrin zum laufen bekomme, müsste also gehen oder halt ganz ohne Lüfter, solange man nur normal Filme schaut sollte es auch nicht zu heiß werden.



Ja, das gibt mir zuversicht. 
Ganz ohne Lüfter wiederum ist mir das doch zu risikoreich. Muss also mit dem neuen Lüfter laufen.


----------



## Crowder (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



etar schrieb:


> Kann aber noch sein das der Stecker z.b nicht passt vom Adapter. Der Lüfter der Soundbar hat ein 2pin-ph2.5 Stecker und der verlinkte 2pin zu 3pin Adapter ist ja eigentlich für Grafikkarten, da hab ich nicht die Bezeichnung gefunden welche 2pin Stecker verwendet werden.


Hallo, also der Lüfter sieht schon mal ziemlich gut aus.
Auch den Adapter habe ich hier. Leider passt das 2 Pin Ende (von dem verlinkten Adpater) nicht in den Stecker des Boardes.. (als Anhang habe ich mal ein Bild der Größenverhältnisse gemacht)
Könntest du mir einen Adpater mit diesem "2pin-ph2.5" empfehlen/verlinken ? 
Der Adapter ist eben ein stückchen zu groß, falls das was hilft.
Viele Grüße

Edit: Der Lüfter hat zu große Schrauben bei und die Löcher sind zu groß für die Schrauben des original Lüfters. Wie regel ich das am Besten ? Irgendwie festkleben?


----------



## colormix (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*

falschen Lüfter bestellt , Schrauben da würde ich normale Gewindeschrauben  mit jeweils Mutter nehmen die etwas dünner sind ca. 4  bis 6 cm lang ,  auf beiden Seiten kleine Unterlege Scheiben mit befestigen .
Oder Löcher auf bohren ich würde das aber lieber  Original lassen und mit Gewinde Schrauben machen .


----------



## Crowder (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



colormix schrieb:


> falschen Lüfter bestellt , Schrauben da würde ich normale Gewindeschrauben  mit jeweils Mutter nehmen die etwas dünner sind ca. 4  bis 6 cm lang ,  auf beiden Seiten kleine Unterlege Scheiben mit befestigen .
> Oder Löcher auf bohren ich würde das aber lieber  Original lassen und mit Gewinde Schrauben machen .



Danke für deine Antwort. 
Wieso falschen Lüfter bestellt ?
Es gäbe nur den Mini Kaze mit 2 Pin Anschluss, aber der ist kein leiser Premium Lüfter. Und ich möchte ja gerade was leises...


----------



## Venom89 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



Crowder schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Wieso falschen Lüfter bestellt ?



Einfach ignorieren. 



> Es gäbe nur den Mini Kaze mit 2 Pin Anschluss, aber der ist kein leiser Premium Lüfter. Und ich möchte ja gerade was leises...



Kann ich gut verstehen. 

Befestigen einfach die originalen Schrauben mit Unterlegscheiben versehen. 

Den Stecker vom originalen Lüfter abmachen und an den Adapter. Entweder löten oder die Kontakte herausziehen. Sollte bei den meisten Steckern mit einem kleinen Schlitz Schraubendreher funktionieren.


----------



## colormix (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



Crowder schrieb:


> Wieso falschen Lüfter bestellt ?
> Es gäbe nur den Mini Kaze mit 2 Pin Anschluss, aber der ist kein leiser Premium Lüfter. Und ich möchte ja gerade was leises...



Weil der nicht 100%tig passt kann man passend machen und Neuen Schrauben passen sicherlich oder vielleicht nicht durch die Gehäuse Bohrungen , 
entweder auf bohren oder wie schon gesagt lieber Original lassen und dünnere Gewindeschrauben mit Mutter nehmen die auch duch die Bohrungen des Neuen Lüfters passen dann mit kleinen Unterlegt Scheiben auf beiden Seiten, zur Not kann man auch die Gewindestangen aus einem Stabil Metallbau Kasten nehmen und was zu lang ist mit ner Zange späht w abkneifen .


----------



## Crowder (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Den Stecker vom originalen Lüfter abmachen und an den Adapter. Entweder löten oder die Kontakte herausziehen. Sollte bei den meisten Steckern mit einem kleinen Schlitz Schraubendreher funktionieren.



Erstmal danke!
Hmm..gibt es wirklich keinen Adapter ? Hab da was auf Aliexpress gesehen, aber über einen Monat warte ich ganz sicher nicht auf ein kleines Kabel. 
Hab langsam echt keine Lust mehr..


----------



## colormix (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*

Wenn man basteln kann braucht man keinen Adapter , Kabel   vom alten und Neuen Lüfter trennen und das Alte  Kabel  mit Sticker an das Kable von Neuem Lüfter vorher  mit Schrumpfschlauch Kabel verlöten , wenn man nicht Löten will/kann dann mit einer 2 Fach Kabel Klemme verbinden  CH2 CH3 Federdraht Schnellkupplung Elektrische Kabelklemme Selbstverriegelnder Draht LED-Leiste 2-fach 3-fach Drahtanschluss: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Die Kabelklemme würde ich dann fest verkleben damit nichts  scheppert  wenn der Bass etwas stärker ist


----------



## Crowder (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



colormix schrieb:


> Wenn man basteln kann braucht man keinen Adapter , Kabel   vom alten und Neuen Lüfter trennen und das Alte  Kabel  mit Sticker an das Kable von Neuem Lüfter vorher  mit Schrumpfschlauch Kabel verlöten , wenn man nicht Löten will/kann dann mit einer 2 Fach Kabel Klemme verbinden  CH2 CH3 Federdraht Schnellkupplung Elektrische Kabelklemme Selbstverriegelnder Draht LED-Leiste 2-fach 3-fach Drahtanschluss: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> 
> Die Kabelklemme würde ich dann fest verkleben damit nichts  scheppert  wenn der Bass etwas stärker ist



Eingenlich eine coole Idee. 
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich keine Lust da noch mehr Zeit rein zuinvestieren. Habe heute schon ewig gebraucht die Abdeckung des Subwoofers abzubekommen, ohne das das Holz beschädigt wird.


----------



## colormix (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer, leiser Lüfter für Soundbar gesucht*



Crowder schrieb:


> Eingenlich eine coole Idee.
> Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich keine Lust da noch mehr Zeit rein zuinvestieren. Habe heute schon ewig gebraucht die Abdeckung des Subwoofers abzubekommen, ohne das das Holz beschädigt wird.



Wenn man kein Material rum liegen hat ist es etwas schlecht  ,
 Conrand  hat  vielleicht so was Adapter ,
Kabel Klemmen bekommt man an fast jeder Ecke zu kaufen hatte so was mal unser Supermarkt .

Deswegen sage ich ja kleine lange Gewinde Schrauben ca. 1 bis 1.2 mm ca. 3 bis 5 cm lang musste mal ausmessen , dann brauste das   Gehäuse auch nicht auf bohren


----------

